# Galveston Surf Recon Report



## 3Whalers (Oct 9, 2008)

I hit the surf with some gulps more for recon than an actual fishing trip. Got in the water late 9 or so. I was able to wade without waders knee deep. Tide was way out, winds were variable, no bait seen. Water might need to be warmer or a better fisherman. Threw cut bait no takers. Should not be much longer! Water was looking great by 2 or so. Beautiful day on the water!


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks, good looking color.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Birds are starting to work the beach front off Gorda. Won't be long till weekends are packed...see yall on the weekdays!


----------



## HLF (Feb 2, 2015)

I went to SLP yesterday morning around 8:30 with a falling tide. Fished with fresh crab and some artificials - struck out. 

Didn't find anything with my cast net. 

Low tide was around 10:30. I had my 1 year old son with me so I had to take off around 11:30.


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

Gosh, Breaking the kid in right at 1 yr old.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

I live about 30 seconds from where you were standing in this picture. This morning and two mornings ago were flat as could be. Two days ago we spent about an hour on one of the rock groins right before sunset after work and caught about 10 smacks on artificials. Reports of jacks in the area but I havent seen any spray anytime ive been on the seawall. Flounder are being caught in the surf right now too


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

Went to Sargent yesterday. Wounded up at Mitchell's Cut. Beach was driveable in 2 wheel drive. Tide was out. Soaked a crab for a while. Wound up with one big drum. Left before ride came in.

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## HLF (Feb 2, 2015)

chriserman said:


> Gosh, Breaking the kid in right at 1 yr old.


He's great. He sits in the back of the truck and eats fruit.


----------

